# Dining Car of the Maharajas' Express in India



## jis (Apr 7, 2019)

Thought some of you may enjoy this photo ((c) IRCTC, Indian Railways):







More photos at https://www.the-maharajas.com/


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 7, 2019)

I need a "wow" emoji. That setting would make me feel like a princess! Do pax dress the part for that train?


----------



## jis (Apr 7, 2019)

From what I have heard, formal dress is required in the Dining Car. It can be any of the various Indian formals (formal Kurta-Churidar, formal Dhoti-Punjabi etc. for men, formal Salwar-Kameez or Sari-Blouse for women) or basically western jacket and trousers for men and formal dress for women, a little better than business casual, minimally. Without that the ambiance would not be right.

I have not been on it, too expensive, so don't know what happens actually. Only see a few videos, but those may or may not be what actually happens on regular runs.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 7, 2019)

All I can say is wow.


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 7, 2019)

I


jis said:


> Thought some of you may enjoy this photo ((c) IRCTC, Indian Railways):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was the new dining car being proposed by Gardner on the long distance Amtrak routes. Actually back in the day, the Santa Fe RR had the Turquoise room in the dining car that served gourmet dinners


----------



## jis (Apr 8, 2019)

Maharajas Express BTW is an extremely expensive exclusive tourist operation running a circuit through a bunch of historical sites in Rajasthan, Gujarat, Maharashtra and UP. It is not a transportation service in the normal sense.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 8, 2019)

I enjoy upmarket service, but even if the price was right this is a bit too gaudy for my poor eyes. It also looks like the kind if dining that could include several "exotic delicacies" that may turn the stomach. I try to be open minded (for a Texan anyway) but once you get above a certain level really fancy food can become borderline inedible to me.


----------

